
React: Or, #NoBackbone2018 - mmozuras
http://engineering.vinted.com/2017/05/04/react/
======
MatekCopatek
While I'm happy for them, I feel this makes us JS devs look pretty bad. Don't
get me wrong, I like to use the latest library as much as the next guy, but
every ecosystem has a bunch of legacy libraries/frameworks/practices and
there's always people around that happily maintain old software.

So why not in JS? Why is our answer always to rewrite it using whatever's
popular this year? I feel it's not just about frameworks but also about poor
code.

